# BEAVER TRAPPING



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

Anyone out there willing to share some beaver trapping story's? Please post them because thats all I really trap, and I would like to hear yours.. thanks


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

just a few days ago i wanted to check out a new spot for flattails. only problem was the road is closed to wheeled vehicles through winter and i don't have a snow mobile. so i hiked it, pulling a sled with about 100 lbs of gear. i didn't think it would be too bad but i was wrong. starting elevation was 8260. two miles later i was at 9040. the slope didn't level out once. by the time i made it that two miles, just a quarter mile away from the pond i was interested in, i had to turn around so i wouldn't be late for work. haven't tried since to make it back up.


----------

